# Utah



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

This is a loooooong shot, but if there's anyone from Utah here and want to have a support group, let me know! I don't think there is anybody right now, even though I know there's plenty of SA going around in Utah, but anyways, if you ARE here, let me know.


----------



## metalectric (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey I live in provo...


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I moved but I lived in Sandy for 18 years and miss it... I would love to move back


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm originally from Utah (Salt Lake area), but at the moment I'm in grad school elsewhere. If everything works out I may move back this summer, though!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Provo here


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

Colorado here. We should start a Rocky Mountain support group lol. Actually I wonder if they have one in Denver already, I'm gonna see if I can find out...


----------

